
Making Our APIs Solid, by Breaking Them in Production - drob
https://heap.engineering/making-our-apis-solid-by-breaking-them-in-production
======
drob
Heap CTO here – would love to hear about measures you've taken to make your
APIs solid or answer any questions you have!

